# Bosc humit



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Mi new set up

Tank: 60 liters (60x28x35)
Light: pll 55w (865)
Filter: eheim 2213 + glass pipe
Sustrat: ELOS terra zero + ELOS bottom + ELOS terra
Co2: ELOS ato10
Hard scape: red rood + Gobi stone
Flora: Musgo, eleocharis vivipara, eleocharis párvula, mini pellia, bolbitis, microsorum narrow.

Making off in my blog 

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2010/04/nuevo-montaje-bosc-humit.html










I hop you like, more soon


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like it  
Keep us posted as it grows out!


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

Nice! Slope looks great. 
Just, the rocks look a little odd. :/ thats just nitpicking though.


----------



## inghamb87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice! love the look ..keep us posted on how it turns out as it grows


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Full of water


----------



## It's Me (Jan 14, 2008)

I really like this. What kind of wood is that?


----------



## mocha2184 (Mar 13, 2007)

I really like your wood, I can never find anything remotely like that at any of the LFS near me! Nice tank!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks!!

Updating:


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry, it's red wood


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

muy,pero muy, peroo muuuyy bueno!! nice man! what tipe of rocks did you use? i saw your blog and they have a very unique technique...


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks! 

There ara gobi stones


----------



## ofridagan (May 23, 2006)

wow!
Very original tank! prefect!


----------



## RENE_ (Apr 26, 2010)

Bonito diseño y bonita evolución. Estoy seguro que aún irá a mejor. Mis felicitaciones. 

Nice design and nice evolution. I am sure that will go to better. My congratulations.


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

here you have a video 

http://peleblogs.blogspot.com/2010/05/bosc-humit-video.html


----------



## MALAGA29004 (Jan 28, 2010)

Excelente Pele!!

Un saludo,
Francisco


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Updating!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Last pic coming soon


----------



## JapanBlue (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice one Pele!


----------



## pele (Mar 3, 2009)

Last pic!

I hope you like!


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

looks very natural.


----------



## me-90 (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow! I love it!


----------

